
I was reading about salt, ended up in key derivation function, then to Robert "Bob" Morris, then to R. Tappan M., then to "Morris Worm" - volida
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morris_worm
======
reitzensteinm
<http://xkcd.com/c214.html>

